# Dentist Trip



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

ughhh,

So a while ago I had 2 Molars removed from my mouth, the surgery went fine and everything was going fine as well until Saturday when I had a weird taste in my mouth.

I went to the bathroom, and discovered much to my dismay that where the right molar was, had puss coming out of it. So I called my dentist and now I have to go back in TODAY and have that side of my jaw drained... Thing is I'm nervous as a cow in a slaughter house....

I hate dentist and I'm scared now... I may have to have even more work done in my mouth, which could mean I have to have more surgery to discover what in my Jaw is infecting that area again...

Oh goodness I'm nervous today...


----------



## Buddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Hope things went well and you are feeling better!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need to relax. The dentist won't hurt you (well maybe your pocketbook).


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

How long is "while ago"?

There is maintenance and cleaning of area with syringe......I'm assuming that was all done....LOL

Yah....the pocket book is where it usually is scary


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't care so much about my wallet getting lighter by the time I leave. I care about having a person with a drill in my mouth... I've had 1 good dentist in my life and he retired, mind you the dental surgeon was pretty nice and gassed me for free.
Now it seems everywhere I go, I have a bad experience. Dr. Marhabani at Bayview and 16th is one place I recommend going if you have nerves of steel. Both times I was at her office, I had the pleasure of having a root canal done (then completed) whilst she yelled at both of her assistants that they were doing a bad job...


Yeah, because screaming at somebody else, whilst staring at them and still drilling in my mouth works out very well... I almost yelled at her a few times because she was making me so damn nervous...

Ah well, it turned out to be a pocket of crud that isn't common, but not unheard of when teeth are removed. Most likely caused by my smoking habit I was told.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Sound like all is well now! Good stuff!

My daughter too jsut had her 4 wisdom pulled few weeks back....but all went well....

Got quoted $2000 at local dentist then went down to my old dentist and he booked specialist for $1700


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Woah!!! $1700 still!? My Fiance had her 4 wisdoms removed about 2 years ago, she had to go to the hospital for it though as all 4 were impacted and growing in sideways... She was in a lot of pain prior and after the surgery, now all is well though so that's good.

Glad to hear your daughters trip went well, and remember stick away from the 16th and bayview clinic... especially if you are as nervous about dentists as I am.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

$350 for the anesthesiologist alone.....

Hence the 4 wisdom out at once.......


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I totally had all 4 out, except I was lucky and went to the BAR that night lol.

I'm from a dentist and doctor family so I was never terrified....UNTIL I had full upper and lower jaw surgery to correct a cross-bite. Then got heamatoma during the healing period across the entire side of my face and neck.

Couldn't eat solids for 1 and a half years. Couldn't feel my face, couldn't taste, couldn't talk.

It's been 10 years now (wow, seems like yesterday) - and the crossbite is back.

So just remember: It can ALWAYS be worse


----------

